# Man Kills Cat



## andyzee (Sep 22, 2008)

Man faces two years in jail. Your thoughts?

http://www.1010wins.com/pages/3007377.php?


----------



## ccskier (Sep 22, 2008)

Cruel act, I do hate cats though.  Not sure on Jail time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2008)

Obviously a lot more involved, but Vick did time for killing dogs.....so should this loser.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2008)

Not a cat fan at all myself, but that's no reason to kill the poor things.  It's hard to believe that a grown adult could feel threatened enough by a de-clawed house cat to warrant killing it in self defense...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 22, 2008)

Let's look at another aspect of this case. As far as I know, it was in trial for a minimum of 2 days and now is going to the jury.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2008)

He should get more time than that..I hope the hardened criminals in jail doing some horrible things to him for his cruelty..what ever happened to just breaking lamps...lol..even if the girl is psycho it's not the cats fault..


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2008)

....put it this way, there are people in jail for possessing personal consumption 420

maybe this dude needs a little of that so he doesn't flip out and kill garfield


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 22, 2008)

Cruelty to animals is usually a precursor to more violent crimes. Lock him up.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 22, 2008)

Its a cat.....get a new one.......


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Its a cat.....get a new one.......



....I'm assuming you're joking.....if not, that comment is pretty fvckd


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 22, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Its a cat.....get a new one.......



Wow, you're gonna be a great cop.


----------



## ccskier (Sep 22, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Its a cat.....get a new one.......



F'd but pretty funny


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 22, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow, you're gonna be a great cop.




Give Hawk a break..I can be sarcastic as well..but not about cats and dogs..for me..it can be sadder when a pet dies than a person.  Dogs and cats are always friendly and even friendly people are sometimes a-holes..so I'm glad the guy is getting a solid punishment..it will hopefully teach other pet abusers to take out their aggresions at a driving range or a gym..not on an innocent pet..


----------



## hardline (Sep 22, 2008)

there is something wrong with people that feel the need to exert their will and power over people or animals that can not defend them selves. they should be castrated and not alowed to reproduce. they are not the type of people we need in the gene pool. 

i do not have a problem with hunting as long as the the hunter is actually going to eat what they kill otherwise its a stupid act and when i fish i catch and release.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ....I'm assuming you're joking.....if not, that comment is pretty fvckd



Sort of joking.  But I have seen it on several news stations today, and think it is extremely pathetic that it gets any news time on any stations.........Much more important things in life than a cat.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 22, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Sort of joking.  But I have seen it on several news stations today, and think it is extremely pathetic that it gets any news time on any stations.........Much more important things in life than a cat.



Agreed, that's what I was thinking when I heard this story a few days in a row.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Sort of joking.  But I have seen it on several news stations today, and think it is extremely pathetic that it gets any news time on any stations.........Much more important things in life than a cat.



if the 'victim' in question was a dog, would you feel differently?  If so, do you have a good reason to have that feeling or would you say....It's a dog....get another one


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> if the 'victim' in question was a dog, would you feel differently?  If so, do you have a good reason to have that feeling or would you say....It's a dog....get another one



I would feel the same way if the cat were a dog.  There are much more important things for the news to actually report than a cat or dog.  But no the news stations are useless...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a new found respect for GSS based on his compassionate responses in this thread.  

Animal Cruelty is a serious issue and he should certainly do some time.  I watch "Animal Cops" often and wonder at the restraint these officers have when dealing with animal abusers.  We're not talking tiny acts of neglect, this is wanton cruelty.


----------



## Philpug (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe be was just an accessory to murder?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 23, 2008)

Let's look at it from a different angle. Assuming this man gets the two years jail time that they're talking about:

Average annual cost for housing a prisoner: $20000
Jury cost, not sure about number, but assuming 9 jurors at $750 weekly wage= $6750
Court costs for, what I believe to be a coservative figure 2000 a day x 3 = $6000
Attorney fees approx $10000

Total = $42750

Some of these figures I googled, some I guessed, but regardless, it's a hefty fee for a cat. Say what you will about animal rights and cruelty and what have you. Personally I do not want approx. $30000 of my tax money going to cases like this (subtracted defendant and juror cost). I say if the man is found guilty, charge him a substantial fine and restitution. Should not be a jury trial, should not be a jail sentence.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2008)

Somehow I think in this situation, losing freedom and sharing jail cell #9 with uncle hangnail is a bigger deterrent than a fine.......I'll steer clear of the tax money issue as there are far bigger mis-appropriations of citizen money to worry about.  Have to kill several million cats to pay for the messy sand box in the 'holy land'


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 23, 2008)

It's well documented that animal cruelty has been the precursor to many more violent acts by many heinous criminals. This has been recognized by our legislators, hence the laws and the associated punishments.

Hawk-your callousness towards this, and animals in general really bothers me. Hopefully you will be found out in whatever psychological evaluation you'll have to undergo before they let you carry a weapon around.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 23, 2008)

Put this individual AWAY   , this behavior is a precursor to worse if left to chance --


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 23, 2008)

Hawk i  also hope your thoughts were but a callous attempt at humor


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> It's well documented that animal cruelty has been the precursor to many more violent acts by many heinous criminals. This has been recognized by our legislators, hence the laws and the associated punishments.
> .



....with the notable exception of blowing up frogs.....that behavior gets a free pass for certain offices :grin:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 23, 2008)

So let's see, using the above rationale, we should:

Lock up a shoplifter for a number of years before he starts robbing banks or little old ladies.
Lock up the drunk walking down the street before he has a chance to get in his car.
Lock up the pot smoker before he has a chance to start importing heroin......

and on and on......


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2008)

andyzee said:


> So let's see, using the above rationale, we should:



The guy broke the law, he should be punished under the requirements of the law. There certainly are different degrees of crime and killing something shows somethone much more pathological than shoplifting or pot smoking.

_Lock up a shoplifter for a number of years before he starts robbing banks or little old ladies._
Shoplifters generally don't kill people or animals, and they should be punished according to the law.

_Lock up the drunk walking down the street before he has a chance to get in his car._
The drunk hasn't broken the law until he gets in the the car, so no.

_Lock up the pot smoker before he has a chance to start importing heroin......_
Even though I don't agree with this law, the fact is it is illegal and thus punishable. Whether jail time is involved or not.


Plus we've got worse cat abusers than you NY pansies. ;-)


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Sort of joking.  But I have seen it on several news stations today, and think it is extremely pathetic that it gets any news time on any stations.........Much more important things in life than a cat.




My cats are part of my family...  Just like my friends with dogs...  I love them both...
Dog and cats share special bonds with their owners...

I hope the mother f'er rots in prison for this abuse...

And frankly... If he can kill a cat with such ease...  I'd be afraid he could also kill a human...


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Let's look at it from a different angle. Assuming this man gets the two years jail time that they're talking about:
> 
> Average annual cost for housing a prisoner: $20000
> Jury cost, not sure about number, but assuming 9 jurors at $750 weekly wage= $6750
> ...



And people should go to jail for smoking a joint...

I'm for taking this guy out of the general populous...  He's a menace...


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Give Hawk a break..I can be sarcastic as well..but not about cats and dogs..for me..it can be sadder when a pet dies than a person.  Dogs and cats are always friendly and even friendly people are sometimes a-holes..so I'm glad the guy is getting a solid punishment..it will hopefully teach other pet abusers to take out their aggresions at a driving range or a gym..not on an innocent pet..




word


----------



## severine (Sep 23, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Cruelty to animals is usually a precursor to more violent crimes. Lock him up.


Yup.



hardline said:


> there is something wrong with people that feel the need to exert their will and power over people or animals that can not defend them selves. they should be castrated and not alowed to reproduce. they are not the type of people we need in the gene pool.
> 
> i do not have a problem with hunting as long as the the hunter is actually going to eat what they kill otherwise its a stupid act and when i fish i catch and release.


Couldn't have said it better myself.



deadheadskier said:


> Somehow I think in this situation, losing freedom and sharing jail cell #9 with uncle hangnail is a bigger deterrent than a fine.......I'll steer clear of the tax money issue as there are far bigger mis-appropriations of citizen money to worry about.  Have to kill several million cats to pay for the messy sand box in the 'holy land'


Agree.  (And really, let's keep the money out of this because DHS is totally right... there are so many other ways taxpayer money is frittered away it's not even funny.  If it has to be spent to deter and punish those who are potentially dangerous and are breaking laws, then so be it.  Money well spent.)


----------



## Philpug (Sep 23, 2008)

I have had numerous jokes about my lack of affection for cats over at Epic, such as "microwaves are the size they are because of the size of cats", but by no means do I condone cruelty to animals.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> I have had numerous jokes about my lack of affection for cats over at Epic, such as "microwaves are the size they are because of the size of cats", but by no means do I condone cruelty to animals.



sucks...  Even joking about it sucks...

i don't like something... So I'll joke about torturing it.... great... :roll::roll:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 23, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Cruelty to animals is usually a precursor to more violent crimes. Lock him up.



+1


----------



## ed-drum (Sep 23, 2008)

Let's see, the guy was drinking heavily and so he took it out on a cat instead of a person. Are we talking about Jeffrey Dahmer here? This was his "hobby"  before he killed and ate people. Ed Gein too . ALL serial killers killed and tortured animals in the early stages of their disease. People treat and think of animals the way their parents treated them. It is not a funny topic. "Busters Law " here in N.Y. was finally enacted after that sociopath set Buster the cat on fire. The poor thing died a few days later. It is now a felony to hurt an animal with malice. Anyone who defends a psycho needs serious counseling.


----------



## dmc (Sep 23, 2008)

ed-drum said:


> Are we talking about Jeffrey Dahmer here? This was his "hobby"  before he killed and ate people.



Good point...


----------



## 2knees (Sep 23, 2008)

I love cats, have one now and have had many throughout my life.  I love animals, for the most part.  (I could do without the family of skunks that terrorizes my neighborhood every night)  But i think what some people take issue with is, and i know i do, is the amount of coverage this gets while far worse crimes are committed and merely passed off as everyday occurrences.  I would've liked to have seen the same amount of coverage that was given to the Vick case applied to any number of child molestors, pedophiles etc that happen on a much more regular basis.  Its not that i dont think what this guy did is horrible, its just sometimes it seems to me we dont focus our energy in the most appropriate of places. 

my .02 so to speak.

now back to your regularly scheduled flaming and overreacting.  :razz:


----------



## hardline (Sep 23, 2008)

ed-drum said:


> Let's see, the guy was drinking heavily and so he took it out on a cat instead of a person. Are we talking about Jeffrey Dahmer here? This was his "hobby"  before he killed and ate people. Ed Gein too . ALL serial killers killed and tortured animals in the early stages of their disease. People treat and think of animals the way their parents treated them. It is not a funny topic. "Busters Law " here in N.Y. was finally enacted after that sociopath set Buster the cat on fire. The poor thing died a few days later. It is now a felony to hurt an animal with malice. Anyone who defends a psycho needs serious counseling.



the problem is that if a person  has no problem hurting somethign or someone that can't defend its self has something that is just intrinsically wrong with them and they graduate to more hanus things very quickly. the simple answer is castration. i am very serious about this. have you every seen a castrated bull its a shell of its former self. this just one of those things that get me really angry. more than politics


----------



## hardline (Sep 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> I love cats, have one now and have had many throughout my life.  I love animals, for the most part.  (I could do without the family of skunks that terrorizes my neighborhood every night)  But i think what some people take issue with is, and i know i do, is the amount of coverage this gets while far worse crimes are committed and merely passed off as everyday occurrences.  I would've liked to have seen the same amount of coverage that was given to the Vick case applied to any number of child molestors, pedophiles etc that happen on a much more regular basis.  Its not that i dont think what this guy did is horrible, its just sometimes it seems to me we dont focus our energy in the most appropriate of places.
> 
> my .02 so to speak.
> 
> now back to your regularly scheduled flaming and overreacting.  :razz:



my freind had a pet skunk. he was actually pretty cool. always followed us around the yard and was always getting ing to trouble. it was funny to watch the things he did. he once got stuck in a piece of rain gutter.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 23, 2008)

hardline said:


> my freind had a pet skunk. he was actually pretty cool. always followed us around the yard and was always getting ing to trouble. it was funny to watch the things he did. he once got stuck in a piece of rain gutter.



did he have the stink glands, or whatever they are, removed???

We get gassed so bad sometimes it wakes us up at night.


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> We get gassed so bad sometimes it wakes us up at night.



Grubs. You probably have them. Is your lawn getting torn up too?


----------



## hardline (Sep 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> did he have the stink glands, or whatever they are, removed???
> 
> We get gassed so bad sometimes it wakes us up at night.



ya they had them removed. it had been hit by a car by their house and they rescued it. he was a funny animal. it loved people which was funny when it would come running up to someone new at the house. they would freak out.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 23, 2008)

hardline said:


> ya they had them removed. it had been hit by a car by their house and they rescued it. he was a funny animal. it loved people which was funny when it would come running up to someone new at the house. they would freak out.



That's pretty awesome.

Out of curiosity, what was it's name? Trying to think of good skunk names, and all I can come up with is 'stinky'

-w


----------



## 2knees (Sep 23, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Trying to think of good skunk names, and all I can come up with is 'stinky'
> 
> -w




Pepe' Le'Pew.  that old cartoon character.


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 23, 2008)

I had a friend from Oregon who's mom had a pet Raccoon named "Baby". This raccoon would sleep in the house in a dog bed, and play real nice with his mom. If anyone else when near it though, it would bite the shit out of them!  So everybody was real careful to know where Baby was at all times. Kind of like the hired muscle for his mom. She would tell it to go get someone, and Baby would take-off like a shot at the person. Kind of funny, unless you were that person!


----------



## 2knees (Sep 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Grubs. You probably have them. Is your lawn getting torn up too?



in years past, yeah we had grubs but i dont think this year.  We've had Scotts Lawn service the last couple of years and they do a grub treatment.  none of those telltale burrow signs in the lawn.  but this pack kinda roams around the neighborhood.  there are a ton of exposed foundations for them to live under.  we packed in like sardines, as you may remember from your one visit to mi casa.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 23, 2008)

hardline said:


> ya they had them removed. it had been hit by a car by their house and they rescued it. he was a funny animal. it loved people which was funny when it would come running up to someone new at the house. they would freak out.



In NJ?

My understanding is that in NJ skunks are only able to be kept captive by permit, and permits are only issued for domestically bred skunks. 

I know I sure as hell wouldn't perform de-scenting on a skunk!!


----------



## hardline (Sep 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> Pepe' Le'Pew.  that old cartoon character.



you got it



Dr Skimeister said:


> In NJ?
> 
> My understanding is that in NJ skunks are only able to be kept captive by permit, and permits are only issued for domestically bred skunks.
> 
> I know I sure as hell wouldn't perform de-scenting on a skunk!!



i have no idea this was when we where around 10. its possible that what happened because it was a rescue. they also had pequocks and llamas at his house. it was a fun place to hang out


----------



## hardline (Sep 23, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I had a friend from Oregon who's mom had a pet Raccoon named "Baby". This raccoon would sleep in the house in a dog bed, and play real nice with his mom. If anyone else when near it though, it would bite the shit out of them!  So everybody was real careful to know where Baby was at all times. Kind of like the hired muscle for his mom. She would tell it to go get someone, and Baby would take-off like a shot at the person. Kind of funny, unless you were that person!



the skunk was super freindly. you just had to be sure you didnt have a food in your pockets. it would go right in after it. he never bit anyone he and the cat where good friends. they would terroize the peacocks. the peacocks also made the stranges sounds i have ever heard. the llamas didn't like the peacocks  either.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 23, 2008)

Still a cool pet... but a cop out on the name (IMHO).

-w


----------



## ed-drum (Sep 23, 2008)

We have been amused by our wild furry friends for years. I have pictures of the skunks and raccoons eating together in the back yard together. Never had a skunk smell. Our raccoon friend "tiny" comes in through the cat door and helps herself to leftovers. She is very well behaved and just comes in the kitchen and leaves. Now, I haven't seen the wild panther that's in our neighborhood yet. (Yes, that's right, a PANTHER) Seems that a pregnant black panther got loose from the Catskill Game Farm a while back and now is around. Not to mention the Mountain Lion seen around Woodstock. No, I'm not joking! The Mountain Lion story was in the Woodstock Times last year. Great, add this to all of the Copperheads up by the Plattekill stream.


----------



## hardline (Sep 23, 2008)

ed-drum said:


> We have been amused by our wild furry friends for years. I have pictures of the skunks and raccoons eating together in the back yard together. Never had a skunk smell. Our raccoon friend "tiny" comes in through the cat door and helps herself to leftovers. She is very well behaved and just comes in the kitchen and leaves. Now, I haven't seen the wild panther that's in our neighborhood yet. (Yes, that's right, a PANTHER) Seems that a pregnant black panther got loose from the Catskill Game Farm a while back and now is around. Not to mention the Mountain Lion seen around Woodstock. No, I'm not joking! The Mountain Lion story was in the Woodstock Times last year. Great, ad this to all of the Copperheads up by the Plattekill stream.



skunks and raccoons are really smart. they are great at problem solving. plus they are entertaining. we once had a raccoon drink a sixer of beer at a cabin in qubec. it was just rolling around on its back. the ranger yelled at us for leaving it out but it was in an enclosed porch. the thing was so drunk it could get out of the porch.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2008)

ed-drum said:


> Not to mention the Mountain Lion seen around Woodstock. No, I'm not joking! The Mountain Lion story was in the Woodstock Times last year.



Lots of debate about whether Mtn Lions are in New England, especially in Maine. I figure if they are spotting them in Maine, upstate NYs gotta have them too.


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 23, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Lots of debate about whether Mtn Lions are in New England, especially in Maine. I figure if they are spotting them in Maine, upstate NYs gotta have them too.


 
We have them down in Rhode Island too!  The DEM will not officially acknowledge it, so they don't have to spend the money they don't have on it. Kind of hard to dispute though, when you view the remains of a full grown horse or cow.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 23, 2008)

Saw what looked like and howled like coyote on Cape Cod a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 23, 2008)

coydog   saw one on the golf course in the Dacks


----------



## hardline (Sep 23, 2008)

we have coyote all over nj.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 23, 2008)

hardline said:


> we have coyote all over nj.



Had one on the side of my house a couple of years ago as I went to take my dogs out one morning. Mangy looking thing loped off as soon as it saw us.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 23, 2008)

Gonna climb Giant Mt this weekend, I'll report back what critters I run into.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 23, 2008)

I saw 3 Bears on the Superfund section of the Appalachian trail two years ago..near Palmerton..I've seen snakes and wild turkeys as well on the AT..I get paranoid about snakes..because some are copperheads which are poisoneous(sp?) and former NJ governor McGreevy saw alot of trouser snakes..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I saw 3 Bears on the Superfund section of the Appalachian trail two years ago..near Palmerton..I've seen snakes and wild turkeys as well on the AT..I get paranoid about snakes..because some are copperheads which are poisoneous(sp?) and former NJ governor McGreevy saw alot of trouser snakes..



Had a good buddy in college from Palmerton  ---------------one crazy SUMBITCH , 

 Women luved my man Marty he was the original"surfer dude " look  with a Beatles haircut BLeached blonde before that look was in vogue.

 Sumbitch was BRIGHT , CRAZY and YET NO ONE KNOWS WHERE THE HELL HE ENDED UP 

 Marty spun outrageous stories bout a nudist colony that was near Palmerton then. He went in for several weekend visits------------legendary insanity --- ROFLMAO


----------



## Philpug (Sep 24, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Lots of debate about whether Mtn Lions are in New England, especially in Maine. I figure if they are spotting them in Maine, upstate NYs gotta have them too.


Not sure about mountain lions, but the Cougars sure do come out during ski season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 24, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Not sure about mountain lions, but the Cougars sure do come out during ski season.



:lol:

Cougars would definitely constitute my favorite form of wild life :lol:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> :lol:
> 
> Cougars would definitely constitute my favorite form of wild life :lol:



I hear that it's an acquired taste........sometimes tough and dry.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I hear that it's an acquired taste........sometimes tough and dry.



yeah....but they're pretty easy to tame when in heat


----------



## Philpug (Sep 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> yeah....but they're pretty easy to tame when in heat



and kinda like Chinese food, hungry again in an hour.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 24, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Had a good buddy in college from Palmerton  ---------------one crazy SUMBITCH ,
> 
> Women luved my man Marty he was the original"surfer dude " look  with a Beatles haircut BLeached blonde before that look was in vogue.
> 
> ...



We actually made a granite sign for that nudist colony..and you can buy a three bedroom house in Palmerton for under $50,000..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> :lol:
> 
> Cougars would definitely constitute my favorite form of wild life :lol:



mmmmm....Cougars...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 24, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Not sure about mountain lions, but the Cougars sure do come out during ski season.





deadheadskier said:


> :lol:
> 
> Cougars would definitely constitute my favorite form of wild life :lol:





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> mmmmm....Cougars...



Does anyone else think it's funny that Dakine sells womens gloves called the Cougars? I crack up every time I see them on Tramdock.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> We actually made a granite sign for that nudist colony..and you can buy a three bedroom house in Palmerton for under $50,000..



Didja hafta go full boat commando to sell it and install it    ?????


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 24, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Didja hafta go full boat commando to sell it and install it    ?????



It was before I worked for the company...I'll ask my Dad about it...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 24, 2008)

I ate cat many times.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 24, 2008)

He'll be out early, along with some rapists and murderers, they have to make room for people growing, selling and/or smoking weed!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 24, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> He'll be out early, along with some rapists and murderers, they have to make room for people growing, selling and/or smoking weed!



People growing weed need to be locked up forever..their plants are causing massive late-night lines at local 7-11s..


----------

